# Australian Open tennis 2014



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

The first grand slam is upon us! Who takes it?

Rafa or Novak?

Hard to see past these two, though Rafa has a spiky draw. Could be what he needs to play his best. Nole has been invincible in Melbourne the last three years and is overwhelming favourite to win it. 

My choice? Rafa, if he shows up with his US Open serve and game.

The women's champ?

Hard to bet against Serena...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Yep, should be a good one!

Djoker's draw is alarmingly straightforward. As much as I'd like to give the field some chance, it looks pretty inevitable he'll reach the final. Even Del Potro and Murray (it being his comeback) on Rafa's side could underwhelm. 

If it is Rafa-Nole, it could be a corker akin to that classic in 2012, which kind of went begging for the Bull in the 5th. 

If I had to pick one? Not sure I could.

Who I'll be rooting for? No uncertainties here. :tiphat:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the Australian Open suits Djokovic more. Plus if he keeps his indoor season form from the end of last year, he will be hard to beat. Though I'm hoping Rafa steps it up like he did at the US Open.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Exactly. If Rafa plays like he did in the US hardourts summer tourneys, it doesn't matter how Nole plays. But I hope Nadal isn't reading the "expert picks" across the net - I've yet to see anyone pick any player but Novak to win it. I know, he's the 4 time champ, but Rafa is a former champ - and he's the world #1. I've seen these goons pick Nole to win Paris with much less than this to go on...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I cheer for Nole ofcourse but im not an fan of tennis in particular... In general i dont watch many sports except maybe ''Tour De France'' cause i like cycling myself..


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Novak has psychological advantage


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Djoker had a bit of a workout today, but not a bad one. Close second set. Tomorrow, Andy Murray starts his campaign at 5pm local time, maybe missing the worst of the heat, which is expected to hit about 40 degrees!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Williams played some good tennis 'gainst Del Potro. So much so, that my wife commented, "Del Potro looks defeated."

Nay, I replied. Our Del Potro is playing possum, and has plenty more in the tank. Sure 'nough, winning the next three sets.

The Woz won her first, now that she's a respectable woman with a ring from Rors. heh heh Has Andy so adorned his gf???

The Beast looks less of a beast this year. Maybe that "Core Power Workout" is helping. And fewer donuts and milkshakes.

I thought I heard a broadcast comment about Federer's new racket. Is that so? Has he changed rackets? How so? Bigger, I hope. His eyes are older...evidence many rimshots the last coupla years.

Re rings, the Joker has also made his gf a respectable woman. No date set. That's okay, appearances are everything. heh heh

See, too, commentator Chrissie Evert sporting a big ring on her wedding finger. Wha's that all 'bout???

T'day's Lord of the Rings, I am, I am.

I'll guess Joker and The Beast will be gents and ladies champs in the 2014 Aus. Open. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I notice many media and people from UK and USA bash Djovak allegedly 'cause of his for them unconventional way of celebrating...And showing of emotions...But i think something else lurks in the shadow of that critic...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Flamme said:


> I notice many media and people from UK and USA bash Djovak allegedly 'cause of his for them unconventional way of celebrating...And showing of emotions...But i think something else lurks in the shadow of that critic...


I didn't see that. What happened?

Sometimes I think Nole tries too hard to be liked. Remember the cringe-worthy dancing after matches in Montreal? I'm sure the crowd loved it but I'm equally sure his opponents thought, "wait a second feller, let me get off court before you start rubbing my nose in it." I think old-skool players like Mac or Connors would rip him a new one if he start dancing with mascots and ballboys straight after beating them.

Rafa is a bit old skool - there was no dancing after _their _match in Montreal...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I have noticed in a tone of some newspapers or tv stations and in an communication with some fans...One of the ways is just to ignore him other to spit insults...I think it is just the mentality of Balkans, sort of a ''warrior dance'' that brings good luck or blows some steam after a hard match and the other thing show for journalists and cameramans 'cause he doesnt live only from tennis he has other contracts in advertising world and such...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, del Potro losing means Rafa might sleep easier tonight! I wonder if DP didn't make a huge mistake by playing Sydney? Could have played Doha instead and taken last week off.

Meanwhile tomorrow will be even hotter! Not sure I fully understand their heat policy. If they stop because of heat, it's only at the end of a set. Sharapova was 5-4 up in the third when the heat policy was invoked. The set ended at 10-8. I think that's hardly wise...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Well, del Potro losing means Rafa might sleep easier tonight! I wonder if DP didn't make a huge mistake by playing Sydney? Could have played Doha instead and taken last week off.
> 
> Meanwhile tomorrow will be even hotter! Not sure I fully understand their heat policy. If they stop because of heat, it's only at the end of a set. Sharapova was 5-4 up in the third when the heat policy was invoked. The set ended at 10-8. I think that's hardly wise...


Nada would've slept well anyway. Our Del Potro injury probs will prevent him from advancing too far in any tournament at the moment. He needs rest to heal. Easier said than done sometimes.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> ....Sometimes I think Nole tries too hard to be liked....Rafa is a bit old skool - there was no dancing after _their _match in Montreal...


Both Nada and Joker have insecurities, and easily spot talented upstarts or bedoggleds who get too much love.

Most of the biggies are very protective of their ego. It was plain to see this yesterday in Nada & Joker matches, as the crowds supported the underdog at stages. Kokkinakis, particularly, got off to an impressive start against Nada. At 17, his velocity and quickness bode well for the future.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Both Nada and Joker have insecurities, and easily spot talented upstarts or bedoggleds who get too much love.
> 
> Most of the biggies are very protective of their ego. It was plain to see this yesterday in Nada & Joker matches, as the crowds supported the underdog at stages. Kokkinakis, particularly, got off to an impressive start against Nada. At 17, his velocity and quickness bode well for the future.


Apparently this was seen again in Novak's match with Istomin. He didn't like the crowd getting behind his opponent.

Tomorrow, Rafa tales on Monfils. I think Monfils is a clown. Seriously. I don't rate the guy and don't like players who act like him. I hope Rafa roughs him up a bit, and expect him to.

Federer and Tsonga are prowling around, both expecting to partner the other in a deadly dance in round 4. I haven't seen Federer yet, but heard he's not been too great. New racket, new coach: it's to be expected...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a feeling it will be another Nadal/Djokovic final. The fresher player wins imo. That match will be a war.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Federer v Tsonga is the big match in round 4. Last year they had a battle royal. I expect Federer to win this and don't completely write off his chances of making the semis - or even the final. But it'll be hard for him to go through Tsonga, then Murray, then Rafa.

By the way, anyone expecting any upsets between now and Sunday?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think Fed will lose to Tsonga actually. Murray beating Nadal is a possibility imo. A minor upset I guess.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> I think Fed will lose to Tsonga actually. Murray beating Nadal is a possibility imo. A minor upset I guess.


I thought Fed-Tsonga would be closer, but that was an admonishment! Federer looked great, and Tsonga is really a guy without heart. He flops about and only in the final set did he look upset. I think his attitude - or lack of - is common to a lot of todays well-fed players, but Federer was great.

I think he even do Murray!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, I saw Rafa last night with the Japanese guy (sorry I don't want to mess up his name). The Jap played amazing, but Rafa's royal tennis won in the end in 3 sets. Other than that I am more focused in the ladies section, this year.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Sabrina!

The ladies became interesting when Ivanavic upset Serena, but then Sharapova went out today and it kind of leaves Azerenko on her own, doesn't it? I think she'll be hard to stop, given her record there. You know, last year Serena mentioned that she wanted to win the calendar year slam, and I thought, don't say this before the Australian Open! There's still a long road ahead!

Guess what? This year her coach said the same thing. Big big no-no!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, Azarenka is the big favourite now, but so was Serena... About Sharapova, she struggled in the first rounds and she lost on her mistakes. 
Ivanovici just won as Serena melted down (apparently she was injured). Especially Serena is almost unbeatable when she is fully on. But they are all human...with ups and downs. The ball is round in a similar way ice is slippery for skating.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Serena is a terminator, almost a male...Ane is a cup cake...


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Flamme said:


> Serena is a terminator, almost a male...Ane is a cup cake...


I like Serena as a person...but otherwise I suspect she is/was on steroids. She would be not the only one in sport. If you compare Serena with let's say Steffi Graf (to match the quality of their tennis), one is like a chicken and the other one a big turkey. Sorry, I myself don't like the comparisons as I love both players, but I could not resist thinking like that.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

With that grueling match against Nishikori, I now favor Djokovic. Djokovic has been getting through his matches easier.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, that was Djoker. Having the easy draw didn't protect him when he faced an unyielding foe. Incredible get by Stan. I went out after the 4th set cos I thought he was toast. Watched the last game in town, sipping tea in a pub. The last two points were horror stories, but that's pressure, it hits them all when they're squeezed tight enough.

It puts more pressure on Nadal - or releases him? He was my choice to win it anyway, but there's a lot of hard work to do. Who knows if Grigor Dimitrov will suddenly raise to greatness. I doubt it, but someday, someone else has to have a shot. Plus, Roger is resurgent. I know, he never beats Rafa, but still. The tournament is more wide open now as a result of Nole's loss...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Its interesting Jelena Janković solely eliminated almost all japanese female players read today in newspapers...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Flamme said:


> Its interesting Jelena Janković solely eliminated almost all japanese female players read today in newspapers...


Yeah! Her first three matches were against Japanese, which must be a record of some sort. I always liked Jelena, must admit, since that Wimbo when she accompanied the "other" Murray to the mixed. I think she has a lovely personality. Would have loved her to take the title in Oz this year.

The women's seems very hard to predict. Serena losing to Ivanavic, then Ivanavic going out, then Maria and Jelena both losing. But they haven't been major contenders for a while. Still, the old guard are getting frail. I think Azerenka must take it now, though I'd prefer La Ni...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The joke's on him, Stan.

Ferrer near the end?

WOW! for Bouchard. Li roadblock ahead?

I'll guess Andy & Stan, Victoria & Na for finals.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Ahh yes, Waw produces the goods! I thought he deserved a major win over Nole in New York, but to play him like that again is just credit to him. He's become a phenomenal player.

Of course it's more straightforward for Nadal now, but there's tough work ahead. I still like him for #14.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Skilmarilion said:


> Of course it's more straightforward for Nadal now, but there's tough work ahead. I still like him for #14.


Your lips to God's Ears, brother!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Your lips to God's Ears, brother!


I don't know about that now! What I do know is, he will probably never get a better chance to win a 2nd in Melborune, which would mean he will have multiple wins at each major. 

If he can get past Dimitrov, Murray is obviously a huge threat, but it's been hard to gauge just what kind of form he's in.

Btw, that Berdych-Waw semi should be a corker. It'd be nice to see Stan make a big time final.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's it, and given how well Rafa is playing - particularly on serve - I think he'll be up for this. There's a few relative unknowns in that half still: will Grigor suddenly bloom? Has Federer really found his old form, or was that just something that can happen cos he played Tsonga? And can Murray raise up a level or two?

I agree about the semi between Berdych-Waw, and I hope Stan wins it. He's been having a good twelve months and deserves his spot in the final after today. Apparently Berdych played really poor trying to close out Ferrer, but I didn't see it so I wouldn't know...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Fedal!

It's like timeless cosmic battle, good versus evil, left versus right, the endless mystery continues. Remember 2008? It hasn't gone away! Another Fedal match, but with a blister to add a literal sting to the tale.

Federer to come out swinging and Rafa to wear him down in 4, that's how I see it happening...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The new racquet might be the best decision Fed ever made. I expect less shanks against Nadal's spin this time around. And Nadal's gotta be tired after his last 2 battles. As well as his nasty blister on his hand.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That blister is setting my teeth on edge. Without it, I'd call this as a straight-forward match, but looking at the match stats, he's lost 10% speed on average on his first serve, and Rafa was never known as the biggest serve in the world. I'm hoping he was holding back against Grigor and he swings with abandon against his old mucker. It's basically the final, before the fact, isn't it?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Kieran said:


> That blister is setting my teeth on edge. Without it, I'd call this as a straight-forward match, but looking at the match stats, he's lost 10% speed on average on his first serve, and Rafa was never known as the biggest serve in the world. I'm hoping he was holding back against Grigor and he swings with abandon against his old mucker. It's basically the final, before the fact, isn't it?


Possibly. But Wawrinka and Berdych are playing some great this year. The faster tennis ball allows for different players to succeed imo. The ball sin't as heavy for those using a one hand backhand. Thus my theory on why Dimitrov, Wawrinka, and Federer are doing so well here.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's interesting. All their backhands have been great, actually, you're right. It is unfair to write off the other semi-finalists, especially since we know that Berdy, for instance, might take a cut out of Fed. He has in the past - but never in a slam final, where the pressures are different.

I thought Grigor fought well today, he could be a big name in the game in a year or so...


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I've watched the first half of Nadal/Dimitrov match. I was so worried of all the mistakes Rafa made. I don't know whether his blistered hand played a role, but he did not look very well...For Federer/Murray I've only seen highlights. It looks Federer is on again. I love Rafa, but I doubt he has the power to win this. Hope I'm wrong.
In women, more surprises occurred, though not as big as Serena's elimination in R4. Halep had a melt down. I think she paid the price for coming here without a trainer. Azarenka was also out of shape/mind. It is true Radovanska showed some great qualities in her game. Hope she wins in the end.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Sabrina!

I think Rafa will up his game for the semi, but I felt the same as you, he looked nervous and he miscued a lot of straight forward shots. I expect him to play better against his old rival.

As for the women, I'm kinda rooting for Li Na but that was some defeat for Vika, eh? Such unbalanced sets. I think radwanska gets nervous, but she must be the favourite now...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the blistered hand has effected Nadal's practice. Thus why he starts so low.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I was shocked watching Cibulkova racing in her match with Radowanska. I can't say I like her style, but she deserves the glory, as she somehow managed to really fly over Sharapova, Halep, and now Radowanska. I would say that her style for playing looks like a blitz krieg. If she keeps this type of tennis working she might also quickly swallow Li Na. After watching her last evening, I think that the final is all about Cibulkova keeping her composure.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's right. In fairness, most women's finals are usually shankfests, with players blooper reels being longer than the highlight reels. I think Li Na will win this for the reason you say: Cibulka will suddenly realise where she is - and disintegrate...


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Hey Sabrina!
> 
> I think Rafa will up his game for the semi, but I felt the same as you, he looked nervous and he miscued a lot of straight forward shots. I expect him to play better against his old rival.


OMG! I am so happy Rafa managed to get through the semifinals. I haven't seen the match as it started at 3 o clock in the middle of the night...You had a wonderful prediction!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

It was a smackdown. The first set was cagey - and Roger's best chance to get into the match - but Rafa held serve throughout that set with ease. He stepped up in the tiebreak and never really looked back. In fairness to Roger, he's 32, he found the rallies to be very hard work, he took time to recover and he actually looked gassed in the 2nd set.

The blister didn't affect Rafa at all, and he was in Roger's serve in virtually every game in the 2nd and 3rd sets. Roger tried his new policy of charging the net, but the Bull of Manacor is a creature of different substance to Murray or Tsonga. Some of these sallies forth were swatted away with contempt. Rafa was strong off the baseline, dropped serve only once and looks great to win his 14th.

A further thing to admire: Jim Courier tried to draw Rafa into some all-time great cronyist chit-chat after, by asking how he felt chasing Pete's 14 slams, while Pete was in the stand watching, but Rafa instead began to praise Wawrinka and said he has a tough opponent in the final.

Vamos!!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah Jim Courier annoys me. Nadal does have a very tough final. Wawrinka has a better backhand and endurance advantage given his age and strength. Stan the man.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> That's right. In fairness, most women's finals are usually shankfests, with players blooper reels being longer than the highlight reels. I think Li Na will win this for the reason you say: *Cibulka will suddenly realise where she is - and disintegrate*...


I don't know...her curves look pretty solid.

Re interviewers, I agree with the discontent. What a bunch of twits. With a stupid question, one bluntly extracted a non-caring "Justin Bieber?" response from Genie Bouchard. And another put her hand on Li Na's head twice. What the hell is all this about?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My predictions were half-assed--"I'll guess Andy & Stan, Victoria & Na for finals."

So, I'll soldier on with Stan the Man and Li Na as this year's champs.:tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> My predictions were half-assed--"I'll guess Andy & Stan, Victoria & Na for finals."
> 
> So, I'll soldier on with Stan the Man and Li Na as this year's champs.:tiphat:


You just don't like Rafa, do you! :lol:

In fairness, I think Stan's record against Rafa is so lop-sided that it's due a change somewhere - even if that means Stan only wins a single set, which he hasn't done so far against him. Great progress by Stan over the last twelve months and now he's the new Swiss #1, the pressure really begins! :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Kieran said:


> *You just don't like Rafa, do you!* :lol:
> 
> In fairness, I think Stan's record against Rafa is so lop-sided that it's due a change somewhere - even if that means Stan only wins a single set, which he hasn't done so far against him. Great progress by Stan over the last twelve months and now he's the new Swiss #1, the pressure really begins! :devil:


Nada's constant picking of wedgies is unsavory.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Wawrinka has a better backhand and endurance advantage given his age ...


Rafael is younger.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

That was a killer performance from Rafa yesterday, whilst probably playing through a lot of pain with that hand. The zip he was getting from his forehand was just remarkable given the context. 

Wawrinka is playing gorgeous tennis right now, but Nadal is a poor match-up for him, since Rafa can get that looping forehand high onto Stan's one-hander. In fact, this is Rafa's head-to-head vs. probably the four best one-handers in the game:

Federer: 23 - 10
Wawrinka: 12 - 0
Gasquet: 12 - 0
Almagro: 10 - 0

As long as Nadal's blister worries don't hamper too badly (esp. on serve), I just think Rafa's game is on another level. No doubt he will be better prepared to handle the occasion as well.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> Rafael is younger.


I was comparing Wawrinka to Federer. Thus the better backhand and strength advantage. Wawrinka's backhand is more similar to Dimitrov imo.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> I was comparing Wawrinka to Federer. Thus the better backhand and strength advantage. Wawrinka's backhand is more similar to Dimitrov imo.


That makes sense, my bad.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, that was like a kick in the snot. What a horrible, weird experience. Nadal gets lame and Stan falls apart, the crowd only made noise when they shuffled in their seats. How bloody unfortunate is Rafa with injuries?


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I woke in the middle of the night by accident and I decided to turn on the TV, only to realize Rafa was like a ghost of himself. It was the second set, and I was so confused as I could not understand what was happening. His serving was comparable to to the women...in speed. I understand he had a back injury...OMG what kind of bad luck was this. Wawrinka really deserves this title, but this type of match was so weird. Hope everybody stays healthy as this is the most important thing.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Stan the Man and Li Na as this year's champs."

No suspender-snapping smilie?


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Golly that was pretty devastating. I've known the feeling before, but to see Rafa go down injured in a major final was bizarre to come to terms with. But hey, these things happen, and the way he fought was pretty special. This guy really is something else. Here's to him being back in good health sharp!

Most important, this wasn't about Rafa, but the great, great player that Waw has become. He was worthy of the crown after that performance against Nole. When you consider how difficult it's been for a non-big-four guy to even come close to winning a major, you realise the enormity of this man's achievement.

Bravo sir, you have reached the pinnacle of your sport.


----------

